# FantaEuroLega 2017-18



## 28Maggio2003 (30 Luglio 2017)

Ciao ragazzi, visto che su fantagazzetta saranno introdotte le liste dei campionati esteri (Premier, Liga, Bundes, Ligue1) vogliamo fare un fantacalcino misto? Sarà una sorta di eurolega con calciatori dei 5 maggiori campionati. Se c'è un po' di gente interessata possiamo discutere di modalità e numero di partecipanti.

P.S. È stato anche introdotto il voto statistico basato sui dati Opta.

Fatemi sapere, eventualmente sono disposto ad organizzare io la cosa 

*ATTUALI PARTECIPANTI:*

1) 28Maggio2003
2) FrancoUomoVero
3) Interista Diventi Pazzo
4) Lorenzo


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (30 Luglio 2017)

se posso partecipare, volentieri.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (30 Luglio 2017)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> se posso partecipare, volentieri.



Certo sei in lista  Appena siamo un discreto numero vediamo come è meglio fare...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Luglio 2017)

Ci sono


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (30 Luglio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ci sono



Perfetto


----------



## Lorenzo (31 Luglio 2017)

La lega Europea mi stuzzica, se serve presente .


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Agosto 2017)

Lorenzo ha scritto:


> La lega Europea mi stuzzica, se serve presente .



A bordo


----------

